# Move or link Meets under Happy Hour?



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I suggest that the "Happy Hour" forum is, and to some extent has always been, the "hub" of the community of TCF. It certainly is by far and away the most active of all of the forums on this site, a fact that would seem to back this suggestion up.

I would also suggest that "meets" are the "Real Life" extension of this community, but unfortunately the "meets" forum gets a lack of crossover traffic from this same community. I'd suggest that this (at least partially) is due to a lack of visibility. (Without having access to forum logs, I'd theorize that there are a great many people who go directly to Happy Hour and never visit any other forums... sometimes forgetting that they even exist. I know sometimes I do. I'll go straight to Happy Hour, then occasionally checking one or two others.)

My suggestion, to help to increase visibility and therefore traffic from the community into the "Meets" forum, can it be moved into "Happy Hour" as a sub-forum? I believe it started out there, once upon a day, and was moved out as a top-level forum, but I think it would serve best back as a sub-forum.

If not that, if the forum software permits, can the Meets forum be left where it is, yet "linked" to inside Happy Hour?

I would suggest that this minor change would help to strengthen "Happy Hour" as a hub of the community, and therefore benefit the community and by extension the site as a whole.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

In the old days, with a lot of meets, and no way to ignore a thread, it almost made sense to move the meets forum. I was against it, but I understood the logic. But the reality is that after the move, the meets dwindled. Most people don't actively go there regularly. Even people like me, who go to a lot of meets, forget to check all the time. And new participants in HH probably never venture there. Which means that less and less people are seeing those threads.

I think the time has come to re-merge the meets and HH forum. People who do not want to see meet threads can just click on ignore thread. But this way, the meets will be seen by all, and hopefully new people will join. I know many members do not participate in meets, and that is their prerogative. But it does add to the spirit of community. If not for the friends I have made here, I would not participate nearly as much. And those friendships started on the board, but were cemented in person.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I agree with Eddy. With the advent of 'ignore thread', the Meets threads wouldn't affect anyone's usage of HH, but it WOULD enhance the sense of community, driving more folks to participate, and ultimately generating additional ad revenue.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

And just to clarify, I was still suggesting it be a separate forum, just a sub-forum inside Happy Hour. 

I suppose a third option would be to actually merge the content into Happy Hour and retire the separate forum. I don't know if I'd want that - I think retaining it as a separate forum ensures maximum visibility for the meets that do get scheduled, but having it inside Happy Hour makes the forum more visible to those inside Happy Hour. But if those who do meets are OK with having the meet threads inside Happy Hour and abandoning the separate forum, I'm OK with that too.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

JoBeth66 said:


> I agree with Eddy. With the advent of 'ignore thread', the Meets threads wouldn't affect anyone's usage of HH, but it WOULD enhance the sense of community, driving more folks to participate, and ultimately generating additional ad revenue.


I agree there's no real reason to keep them separate anymore.


----------



## SueAnn (Oct 24, 2004)

JoBeth66 said:


> I agree with Eddy. With the advent of 'ignore thread', the Meets threads wouldn't affect anyone's usage of HH, but it WOULD enhance the sense of community, driving more folks to participate, and ultimately generating additional ad revenue.


Oh yes .. there need to be a better community on the TiVo COMMUNITY Forum !


----------

